

Ask HN: Question on copyright/trademark - ecaroth

Hello HN -<p>I am in the process of building a startup and have a question regarding the name. The website I have chosen uses the .me TLD, and I intend for that to be part of the name. For example, say my site is Foo.me<p>Another larger company exists and has Foo.com, and There is a copyright for the  Foo product - however, from what I understand names must be trademarked and are not copyrighted. My product is NOT a copy of Foo product, and I intend the product to be known as "Foo.me" . I cannot find any listing in the trademark database for "Foo". Am I safe in assuming my product name is safe from any infringement on Foo.com's name and/or product?
======
staunch
IANAL. Copyright isn't an issue. This is purely about trademarks.

The TLD is probably, or at least possibly, not considered when evaluating
whether a consumer would be confused.

Are your businesses/products/brands confusingly similar? Are you in the space
_general_ space? Have you seen what areas they have applied for/received
trademarks for?

If they're selling dishwashers and you're doing a SaaS app you're probably
fine. If they're a search engine for dogs and you're a directory of cats
you're probably treading on thin ice.

IANAL x 10.

~~~
ecaroth
The reason I mentioned the TLD is because that is specifically part of the
name of my product/company. ie my product is "Foo.me" and would never be
labelled, branded, called, marketed, etc without the tld attached, whereas the
other company's product is just "Foo".

~~~
staunch
I know. I think it could only help you to do it that way but not sure the
USPTO or a judge will agree with the distinction.

